# ?

## bvn

ֳ ,       ?     ,    ?       ? 
        .  ,      -    ,    ,      ,   ,         ... ,    ,      ,    ,        - ,     ...    ,     ?         . 
   ?   , ,        ,     ,          . 
.  ... :)          ...
    ,      ,       . 
       (   ),            .    :)

----------


## laithemmer

> ?

   )  -  . ,     .   .    ,      .       )))   ,     ,   ,  -  ,    -         . 
   ,      ?
  ?  ?  ͺ.   . ĳ ,  쒿,       , ,   -        ,   .
  ?  .     ... 
  ))  ,  ,   ,     . 
  :  ,  ,    ,  ,    ,  ,  ,   ,    . 
     .  )   

> ,    ?

      - .     -   .  .  .  .   ,     :) **:             -  ZD. ³      ( ,   ),      ))))))))

----------


## plotnikofffa

> ?

     ..... -        20...
   ,     ..   ...
   ,    ...   ,               ..   ... 
      ,         ..       ,      .

----------


## nickeler

, , ,  .     -     ,  .   - . ,    .          "".     ,       -  ,  .

----------


## ..

,    . ³     ,    .       ?

----------

*..*,         ,        ?        ?      ?    *bvn*,        ,        (    ),          .

----------


## bvn

**,        ?    ,              ? ;) 
    ,       ? 
  ,    .      ,             ,      .  , ?

----------

> **,        ?    ,              ? ;) 
>     ,       ?

   *bvn*)                        (?)
          ,          .

----------


## bvn

> ,          .

      ? ,     ,      ?
 - ,  -  - ...      ... :)     ,  ... 
PS:        ,     - ;)

----------

*bvn*,,     .

----------


## bvn

> *bvn*,,     .

   **,  ?  - ? 
PS:        ...            ?

----------

> 

    - -  ,     .   

> ?

    , , . - ,       ) 
  ,   ,   )
    ,   ,  -  10 . 
 ,     ,  -        .    ,   ,          .         .
    -       -  ,  ,     . ,   , ,         .

----------


## nickeler

- . !

----------

*bvn*,      .       ,         .

----------


## bvn

**,             ...     6   ,      - . . 
,      ... 
    .
 -  ,  -  . 
    ,
  ,   . 
   ... ,
 ,  ! 
    -  ,
, , , . 
 ,    ...
,  ? ,  ? 
 , ,  -
  ,   ! 
 ,  -  ...
     ? 
  ,  
 :  !  !  !

----------


## Regen

,    .  ,    ,  - .))) ,  - )))  -    ,  )

----------


## Gonosuke

**:     

> -    ,  )

      ,   , :  -    ,  *   .*

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,   , :  -    ,  *   .*[/OFF]

    ,          ...    .
   ...
      ...

----------


## Regen

> **:     
>     ,   , :  -    ,  *   .*

  **:       ,  -     )))

----------

,   ....

----------


## ..

,     .   ,     쳺    ,      ,   ,  ,      .     ,  ,          . http://hyacinthis.blogspot.com/2012/...g-post_23.html

----------


## Pentax

. 
 .      .  . ,     .        .    -   . -        .     . ..       . , , , ,  ,  -  .   .    .  ,   .     .

----------


## fabulist

> .      .  . ,     .        .    -   . -        .     . ..       . , , , ,  ,  -  .   .    .  ,   .     .

       .

----------


## Lera

,    ..    -   hyacinthis.blogspot.com

----------


## ..

:))  http://hyacinthis.blogspot.com/2012/07/blog-post.html 
       : http://hyacinthis.blogspot.com/2012/06/21-6.html http://hyacinthis.blogspot.com/p/blog-page_21.html http://hyacinthis.blogspot.com/p/blog-page_3757.html

----------


## DELTA

.               .        .

----------


## DELTA

> ֳ ,       ?     ,    ?       ? 
>         .  ,      -    ,    ,      ,   ,         ... ,    ,      ,    ,        - ,     ...    ,     ?         . 
>    ?   , ,        ,     ,          . 
> .  ... :)          ...
>     ,      ,       . 
>        (   ),            .    :)

     .               .    ³       .       .                    .              .

----------


## Fenka

,          .

----------


## Tiramisu

.    ,        .   -   .

----------


## bvn

:)    

> .               .        .

   

> .    ,        .   -   .

  ,   ,    .    

> .              .

  ,   - ,              :  

> 

      ,    ,      .       ,         (,     ).   ,    ,          ,     ,      -       ,    . 
   ...   ? 
PS:     ,             2-3    (  ),            ,       ?

----------


## mustitz

:) 
     .       .      . ---   .      -  ,   .      ,        , . 
     .              .   "   " .        ,       "   ?".     . 
   . , , , ,     .      ,         ,          .      ,       ,   ,  ,     ,  . .  . .,  ,  . 
  ,       .        +1000 ,    +500,       +1 .         ,      .       .           .      :      .  ,    ,      ,      . 
     .

----------


## bvn

*mustitz*,       ,   -  ...    ,  -    .             ,           -  . 
         ...    ,        ,   ,  ,         . ,           ,     ,       ,    . 
   , *mustitz*,   ,           .

----------


## mustitz

,       .        ,   .     ---    .   ,      .     ,      .       (     ),    . .  
         ,   .      .     .          ,     . 
    .   ,  .

----------


## rasta-koy

> .

    ?    ,  ,   ,    . ,      ,        !    -  - .     -     .

----------



----------


## Pixelik

,      -        .     ...

----------


## GVL224

!

----------


## andy

> !

  , ... !

----------


## Tiramisu

> !

   ,    ,   ?    ,    ?))) 
 ,   ()      ,       .

----------


## AlexDS

*Tiramisu*, ...
  ,   .

----------


## mustitz

> ,    ,   ?    ,    ?))) 
> ,   ()      ,       .

   ,  .     .    ,  ,      㳺.     .

----------


## nickeler

-  .  ,     -   ,     .   ,    .    , , ... 
    .      .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?.

  **

----------

> **

     , +

----------

,     ,

----------


## Karen

!!!

----------



----------


## 23q

> ?

  !

----------

!

----------


## nataignatova

- ,  )

----------


## AlexDS

> - ,  )

    ?!     . ,    .   -  .

----------


## rasta-koy

> - ,  )

      4-  ?
    - ,   !

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,

     ? ,   , ,    "  ".     : "  ...  ..."   

> 4-  ?

       ! ,        .  ,       ,   -     .

----------


## rasta-koy

> ! ,        .  ,       ,   -     .

   ,               ,    ! **:    ,   ,    ,           !
    ,      !

----------


## AlexDS

> ,   , ,    "  ".     : "  ...  ..."

       .  .      .

----------


## Tiramisu

> 

       ?   :      ,  -     .           ,      .

----------


## AlexDS

> ?   :      ,  -     .           ,      .

  ---...    .   .
  ""  ""?
                .

----------


## Tiramisu

> .

   .     

> 

     . ,       ,  ,          .      .         /   /.       .       .    .           ,   ,            ,    ( -    ,  - -   ..)     .    ,          ?    ,     ,  /     .       ,      ("    ", " ,   ").          .

----------


## AlexDS

> . ,       ,  ,          .      .         /   /.       .       .    .           ,   ,            ,    ( -    ,  - -   ..)     .    ,          ?    ,     ,  /     .       ,      ("    ", " ,   ").          .

  ---... )))))  -  ))  ()   ,  ... ...      - ,         ))))       " " ))) ,    )) 
,      .    -    . 
... ...    ()     ))) 
         -         /   () ))))  
    AC/DC - Big Gun,  "" )))) 
 ...   ...  ...          ,   , ,        .      . ,             ))))  ,             .

----------


## Tiramisu

> - ,         ))))

  ,        .     .   

> ... ...    ()     )))

     .   

> AC/DC - Big Gun,  "" ))))

  )))   

> ,   , ,

    :    ,   ,    9    ,     !    ?   

> -         /   () ))))

        .     

> ,             .

       ?

----------


## AlexDS

> :    ,   ,    9    ,     !    ?

    .    ,     , .          .
   .     .           .
     -   .   .

----------


## Tiramisu

> 

      ?

----------


## AlexDS

> ?

  )))))))

----------

,

----------


## nickeler

,  ,     . 
    ...   -  .   , .     .

----------


## Sky

> .

  *nickeler*,   ,         ?

----------


## nataignatova

> ?!     . ,    .   -  .

   ,     - ,                  -      ))

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,

  ?

----------


## andy

> ?

  , :    ?

----------


## greta

!      !

----------


## Ihor



----------

>

----------


## Ihor

> 

             ,   -   ,    ,    ,

----------


## 23q

*Ihor*,    .     ,   ,  -,   !))

----------


## Ihor

> *Ihor*,    .     ,   ,  -,   !))

         ,         ,

----------


## bvn

> Ihor,    .     ,   ,  -,   !))

       ,             ,           ... (     ,    ...      ... ...       - ). 
 ,   ,         .   ,      ,      ...    -    ,   ... .

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,   ,  -,   !))

     ,  ,   ( , ,        ),  ,     .   

> -    ,

  !     ,      .

----------

> ,      .

   ,    -    .     ,   ,

----------


## mustitz

> ,    -    .     ,   ,

  ֳ    ?     .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

... -- *selfie*  ...       .    ...
    (selfie)  . 
        , 1908 . ...       ???         ...    
...  , ...   
...    ...     .

----------


## Tiramisu

> 

   
 "" ,       /.      .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> "" ,       /.      .

  ...

----------


## Tiramisu

,  ))).

----------

.     ,  .     ,    - 
   , .       ?  .    ....

----------

,

----------


## rayaIvanova



----------

50-60     -     ...  .     -   , .           ,    ..

----------

,  .     - , ,  .        .  ,   .      .
  ,   -     - . ,        ,     .
  ,     -        .

----------


## alicegreen

.

----------

, , ,

----------


## Adele

-      .

----------


## bvn

> -      .

     ,     .       ,   쳺  "  "?

----------


## Atlanticity

-    .   ,  ,     .

----------


## Elenalevich

,  ,   (     )

----------


## dashaperez

, -    ,  -      .   , ,   ,                  -

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> , -    ,  -      .   , ,   ,                  -

----------

